# Fireline XDS



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

Picked up some cheap Fireline XDS.

It reads 7.78KG, 8lb kt.

Anyone cast any light on this - the bloke that sold it thought kt might be knot strength?

Will this line fish like 8lb fireline or 16lb fireline?


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Interesting, I would read it as 8lb, the pic here shows the same thing as you describe above.


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

I reckon you'd be right, Ash, particularly given the thickness listed as .13mm. 
So if it's 8lb k.t. I wonder what the 7.78kg means?


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

kt - knot tension?
- killer teeth?
- kingy time!


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Adrian,

Its knot strength, make sure you take it on and off the spool a few times before you go cast with it ( From a baitcaster anyway, tip from an AKFF member ), seems a little stiff for a few days but love using it on my decent outfit, cant seem to find a leader to match it though!


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

I think KT is German shorthand for Tragkraft which translates as 'carrying capacity'.

Therefore it is saying that it is the thickness of 8lb mono.

To answer your question it will behave like 17.151963997993lb Fireline
Ash


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Occy,

Here is some info on fireline XDS........

Berkley FireLine XDS

This product has been discontinued and can no longer be ordered!

Berkley Fireline XDS is the eXtra Durable and Smooth version of the world's strongest superline. This new thermal filament FireLine comes in a strength and diameter range that is ideal for baitcasting and saltwater reels as well as spinning reels!

Features of FireLine XDS include the following:

* Extra durable - 100% more resistant to fraying and fuzziness
* Extra smooth - provides unsurpassed castability
* Rounder profile - stacks better on reels and resists "digging in" to the reel spool
* Thinner diameter and near zero strech - provides increased spool capacity and sensitivity
* Colorfast - new color process last longer 

Interesting to note that if it's THAT good why has it been discontinued?

oh and the 17.1519........ is what happens when you put 7.78kg into a metric to imperial converter!


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

Thanks Ash,
I'm 99.765384% happy with your response.

good point about the "why has it been discontinued?"
maybe it's because its box is too confusing.


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Or no one ever bought it :wink:


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

Guys, I have one of the spools for my bream fishing spooled up with 8lb XDS, and use it mostly for hardbodies. Very thin for it's breaking strain (even more than the original stuff), and casts a mile!

Because it's so tight, it's cuts through my leader at the knot a couple of times, so now I pretty much use 8lb nitlon or higher on it.

Besides that minor issue, I've found it to be great line and would use it more often, but I have a lot of difficulty seeing it (it's dark green), so I use some fluoro nitlon PE braid for my soft plastics


----------

